# Welcome to the new SRAM Forum!



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

By popular demand, we have launched this new forum. Please discuss SRAM specific topics here.

Shimano and Campy are no longer your only choices!

Please check out:

<a href="http://content.mtbr.com/TRD_13_299crx.aspx"><b>SRAM Interbike Virtual Tradeshow Booth (road bike specific products)</b></a>

And:

<a href="http://content.mtbr.com/TRD_13_260crx.aspx"><b>SRAM Mountain Bike Products Virtual Tradeshow Booth.</b></a>

Thanks,

-gregg


----------

